

Client-Side Templating Breaks CSS Transitions - geon
http://geon.github.io/Programming/2013/05/11/client-side-templating-breaks-css-transitions/

======
benjaminbenben
Good point, another approach could be to use a templating system where the ui
is bound to a js object like knockout.js or angular.js.

